

PouchDB Introduction (from the beginning) - daleharvey
http://briantoth.github.com/Tutorial/2013/03/19/pouchdb-introduction/

======
johnwards
You can also watch Dale talking about PouchDB <http://vimeo.com/56632201>

(Hi Dale!)

